# Can't work anymore... (please help)



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Is there anyone else here who just can't study anymore, and who used to get straight As but had some sort of mental block?

I dunno, it seems like most people around me at uni are smart and hardworking, then there I am disorganised etc. Have no motivation, pondering the meaning of life, feel lazy and lose focus. I dream of being a harpist, not a doctor anymore :/ What kind of nonsense is this?? 

It happened to me in senior year of high school, where I dropped from 4.0+ to way lower. Now I'm first year uni (actually second year due to exemption credits) and it's pretty tough, and not very interesting (the subjects are STILL school-like, like biology, chem, etc.). Well, they're interesting, but one of them I didn't take in high school but I HAVE to take it so it's difficult, and one other is also very difficult for some reason...

In between I again got this warrior-like "Come on!" attitude, but I still can't focus and feel lazy.

Self-pity? Maybe, but even when I don't feel anything or feel ok or strong, I still *can't focus...and feel lazy*......that's the bottom line...

For 2 years I've been thinking about death. Pretty morbid I know, genuinely thinking about jumping off a tall building. What's the big idea??

Please don't say something like "just do what you love" :/


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

You are drunk? Do you realize these things only when youre drunk?


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Junction0 said:


> I'm not tough. I'm quite weak actually, as I've pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Look all I want is help. I asked for help. Why do you have to be so mean? :/


You antagonized the entire forum with your second post in this thread.



Junction0 said:


> Sorry, maybe it's because I'm a bit drunk. But even then, you're still a douche.
> 
> You know what? I was going to thank you. But fuck you instead. If we were in the same room I'd break your bones you imbecile.
> 
> There is willpower and force. But at a certain point, willpower does not propel the army. The army is starved. And you come in all your glory, your valour and strength, standing on a pedestal, to incite them to war, with your hating fiery spit, but all it is is spit, nothing else, spit from a piece of propaganda, "be a man, go, fight, die". Well, go fuck yourself.


Stop drinking.

I'm not here for your thanks. You'd break my bones huh?
Do you even know how hard it is to break someones bones by brute force? Statistically speaking I would poke your eyes out before you'd break anything.

If you're going to use an analogy, at least know what you are talking about.

You refer to valour and strength. This is your analogy for what exactly? Your focus and energy levels?
You know what I don't care what it is an analogy for.

You want help? Fine.

Eat 1-3 cups of cruciferous vegetables a day.
Eat 1-3 cups of greens a day.
Eat 1-3 cups of coloured fruits and vegetables a day.
Eat organ meat, red meat and fish high in omega 3.
Exercise 30 minutes every day and do a high intensity (interval) workout 3 times a week. It could be for 10 minutes, I don't care. Just make it intense.
Spend quality time with friends and family each week.
Sleep when it gets dark, rise when the sun comes out.
Do all of this in addition to your career work or education.

Come back when you've implemented this lifestyle.

If you question this, I have nothing further for you. I won't respond to your petty insults and shit attitude.
You either do this, or just die.


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds good, orderly. I will try that. Thanks for offering something. I don't take anything I said back but thanks.

Jeez...what the fuck...


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZazzaPalazza said:


> You are drunk? Do you realize these things only when youre drunk?


I was a while ago but sobered up now.

Please don't be sarcastic, it's tiring and lame.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Äsch those dont matter


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZazzaPalazza said:


> Äsch those dont matter


Sorry? I don't understand what you wrote..


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Junction0 said:


> I was a while ago but sobered up now.
> 
> Please don't be sarcastic, it's tiring and lame.


Okay so if you keep telling yourself from time to time that people that ask you normal questions are being sarcastic or trying to hurt you i suggest you have a deep insecurity. 

Plus, school isnt everything!!


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Junction0 said:


> Sorry? I don't understand what you wrote..


I was implying to your drunkness, that it doesnt matter what condition you are in now


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZazzaPalazza said:


> I was implying to your drunkness, that it doesnt matter what condition you are in now


Thanks. Exactly, it just brings out the truth.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

O shameful life, what are you...that you must give us such sorrow, those of us who are INFP :/


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have some memory in your brain that is causing this then Im gonna say that face it! Think it through and dont forget to cry if you want to or feel like it. So many people live in this hazy state.

Oh and dont forget to do something mindblowing. Most people realize their lives and paths by that. ^^


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

ZazzaPalazza said:


> Oh and dont forget to do something mindblowing. Most people realize their lives and paths by that. ^^


^^' Sounds awesome right now..


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

But how did this thread turn so violent all of a sudden??


----------

